# Software to find LTO tape drive information



## freebuser (May 30, 2022)

Hi,

Is there a software to check/diagnose LTO tape drives, such as finding out how many loading/unloading has taken place in the drive (not the tape).

xTalk - couldn't find (not sure if it works in FreeBSD)

Cheers,

PS: Not sure if it's the right place.


----------



## VladiBG (May 30, 2022)

did you try with camcontrol(8) attrib


----------



## freebuser (May 31, 2022)

VladiBG said:


> did you try with camcontrol(8) attrib




It shows only cartridge info not the drives.


----------



## VladiBG (May 31, 2022)

I have an old HP LTO4 drive but i don't use it anymore for backups. According it's support documentation the only drive logs can be fetched via inquiry command but i'm not sure if such  log of load/unload cycles is stored in the drive itself.
Here's the refence command for LTO9





						Document Display | HPE Support Center
					






					support.hpe.com


----------

